# Rete e Wi-Fi di casa, aiuto!



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Premetto una cosa, non sono affatto esperto su queste cose. A casa ho due pc, il mio qui da dove sto scrivendo e quello di mio fratello qualche stanza più in la, stessa stanza da dove ad esempio mi connetto con la Play.

Ho un modem wi-fi di Alice, con la quale ho il contratto internet, il segnale che arriva nell'altra stanza è discreto, si parla di 3 su 5. 

La mia domanda è, c'è la possibilità di migliorare la potenza del segnale? Magari acquistando un modem più potente? E nel caso prendere un modem che non sia di Alice da problemi?

Ripeto, ci capisco poco, rispondete in maniera terra terra


----------



## Dexter (19 Aprile 2014)

Si,puoi prendere un modem più cazzuto e il segnale migliora di sicuro. Il modem alice però tienilo,probabilmente è "in prestito" e quando cambierai compagnia lo rivorranno indietro. Se non vuoi ricomprare il modem esistono dei trasmettitori che amplificano il segnale,ma a livello di costi siamo li'...quindi a quel punto conviene direttamente il modem. Io parlo di modem ma occhio quando lo vai a comprare,deve essere un modem con router WiFi integrato,più spesso scrivono modem-router WiFi/wireless. Stai sulle 40 euro per un modem buono,io ho una ciofeca Sitecom da 30 euro e prende ovunque anche in giardino.

Se hai il modem con la tessera da inserire allora ciò che ho detto non vale niente


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Non ho il modem con la tessera da inserire. Comunque leggevo di un extender wifi, valida la cosa?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2014)

Sconsiglio gli extender che non siano stesso produttore del router, spesso funzionano male anche impostandoli sulla stessa identica frequenza con conseguenti cadute di connessione e ping disastroso. Ti conviene prendere un router più potente senza dubbio.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Ma se io compro un modem wifi nuovo, più potente che non sia di alice, non ho problemi a connettermi con la linea di alice giusto?


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Aprile 2014)

Si, ci sono gli amplificatori wireless. Io ne ho uno della netgear con la quale ho risolto il tuo stesso problema


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, ci sono gli amplificatori wireless. Io ne ho uno della netgear con la quale ho risolto il tuo stesso problema



Ma quindi ora in quella stanza hai un segnale quasi al massimo?


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

Basta che apri una lattina di coca cola e la piazzi dietro l'antenna del router, come suggerisce qualcuno sul web


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Basta che apri una lattina di coca cola e la piazzi dietro l'antenna del router, come suggerisce qualcuno sul web



presente  

lattina di Lemonsoda tagliata a metà a mo' di parabola.  funziona


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quindi ora in quella stanza hai un segnale quasi al massimo?


Si. Sono tutt'altro che inutili, soprattutto quelli della netgear (marchio che produce tra l'altro router e modem di ottima qualità).


----------



## Dexter (20 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma se io compro un modem wifi nuovo, più potente che non sia di alice, non ho problemi a connettermi con la linea di alice giusto?


No,basta impostarlo,ci metti un quarto d'ora se non sei pratico. Gli extender il più delle volte sono difficili da configurare,ed alla fine costano quanto un modem nuovo...


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Aprile 2014)

dipende sopratutto dal tipo di contratto che hai con telecom e se il modem lo hai noleggiato oppure no ed infine dal tipo di linea che hai.

la soluzione migliore la troviamo quando avrai risposto a queste domande.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> dipende sopratutto dal tipo di contratto che hai con telecom e se il modem lo hai noleggiato oppure no ed infine dal tipo di linea che hai.
> 
> la soluzione migliore la troviamo quando avrai risposto a queste domande.



Io un contratto a flat, il modem di alice ma è mio ed una velocità trasmissione 480 kbits/s


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io un contratto a flat, il modem di alice ma è mio ed una velocità trasmissione 480 kbits/s



hai alice 7 mega ?

il telefono di casa ( sempre se ce l'hai ) e' collegato al modem ?


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2014)

Si ho il telefono fisso di casa, il modem è attaccato alla stessa linea telefonica ovviamente.

Ho Alice 10.0Mb...che poi in realtà andrà boh, credo attorno ai 4  è quella che pago sui 19 al mese...


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ho il telefono fisso di casa, il modem è attaccato alla stessa linea telefonica ovviamente.
> 
> Ho Alice 10.0Mb...che poi in realtà andrà boh, credo attorno ai 4  è quella che pago sui 19 al mese...



no io intendevo se il telefono e' collegato fisicamente dietro al modem , in questo caso avevi una linea cosidetta naked e se cambiavi il modem ,poi non potevi piu' usare il telefono.

19 euro al mese devi avere se non sbaglio internet senza limiti +superinternet.

se e' cosi' puoi cambiare modem , io ti consiglio il netgear dgn 2200 ( lo stesso che ho io ) che rispetto a quello di alice e' tutta un'altra cosa , specialmente dal punto di vista del wifi .

lo trovi online intorno ai 50 euro.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2014)

Ah no il telefono è attaccato da un'altra parte, tramite i filtri posso stare in internet e telefonare assieme...

quindi mi sembra di capire sia meglio prendere un modem nuovo piuttosto di un extender, giusto?


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah no il telefono è attaccato da un'altra parte, tramite i filtri posso stare in internet e telefonare assieme...
> 
> quindi mi sembra di capire sia meglio prendere un modem nuovo piuttosto di un extender, giusto?



si in questo caso ti conviene cambiare il modem..anche perche' non ti conviene estendere un segnale che mi esce scarso dal modem alice....

per il modem nuovo spendi qualche euro in piu' ( tipo quello che ti ho suggerito io ) che alla lunga conviene.


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2014)

Ok grazie!


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2014)

Devo fare l'acquisto, cosa mi dite di questo modem?


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devo fare l'acquisto, cosa mi dite di questo modem?



prima di comprare il netgear 2200 v4 che ti ho consigliato avevo preso il fratello minore del tplink che hai postato.

a parte che e' bruttissimo da vedere con quelle tre antenne a vista , aveveo delle frequenti disconnessioni dovute alla simultaneita' di connessione ( pc-xbox-e telefoni vari ) puo' darsi che questo funzioni meglio essendo dual band ma io preferirei sempre il netgear,

e' piu' piccolo e basta che magari una notte a settimana lo lasci spento ( che non si surriscaldi troppo )


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2014)

Mandami per mp il link su amazon o comunque dove vuoi tu di questo modem che mi consigli per favore


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Giugno 2014)

basta che vai nella prima pagina di amazon e digiti netgear 2200 v4 100pes.

non puoi sbagliare c'e' solo quello.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2014)

Ok, se mi dici che con questo vado sul sicuro mi butto


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2014)

Jino hai risolto ?


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2014)

Domani se faccio in tempo lo ordino su Amazon e vediamo se mi risolve il problema, speriamo!


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Giugno 2014)

spero che tu possa risolvere i tuoi problemi con questo modem....io non ne ho mai avuti..


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2014)

Ti farò sapere!


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2014)

Arrivato nel pomeriggio, già montato... tra un pò vi farò sapere se ho risolto  Sperem!


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Giugno 2014)

allora ?


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2014)

Beh la stabilità è decisamente migliorata, è attaccato da 24h e non è mai caduta la connessione nemmeno dove prima cadeva spesso qualche stanza più in là, a livello di potenza del segnale in quella stanza me lo da come prima, anche se in realtà mi sembra più fluida la velocità


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Giugno 2014)

bene aspetta un po' di giorni prima di dare un giudizio... e ogni tanto spegnilo se non ti serve.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> bene aspetta un po' di giorni prima di dare un giudizio... e ogni tanto spegnilo se non ti serve.



Dici sia meglio? In genere ero abituato a non staccarlo praticamente mai, si e no 2-3 volte al mese


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dici sia meglio? In genere ero abituato a non staccarlo praticamente mai, si e no 2-3 volte al mese



si va benissimo anche 2 o 3 volte al mese , dipende se senti il modem caldo o no.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si va benissimo anche 2 o 3 volte al mese , dipende se senti il modem caldo o no.



Beh caldo è caldo, ma già dopo 5 minuti che lo accendo lo diventa


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=33]dyablo65[/MENTION] Non mi ha mai dato problemi, ma da qualche settimana questo netgear n300 mi fa penare. La connessione cade spesso e volentieri e non mi rimane che riavviare il modem, sono piuttosto sicuro non sia colpa della telecom, cosa può essere che non va? Speriamo qualcuno di voi mi salvi, sto pensando di cambiare modem, ma mi scoccia visto che questo è nuovo...


----------



## mr.wolf (29 Settembre 2014)

Jino il modem ha l'ultimo aggiornamento installato??...dovrebbe avere la sigla v3


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2014)

Ultimi aggiornamenti:

Da ieri sera la connessione era definitivamente morta, era un problema di telecom che mi hanno risolto, ora ho la linea. Certo è da capire se le disconnessioni di tanto in tanto erano dovute sempre a loro oppure questo problema è mio, vedrò di capirlo nei prossimi giorni questo. In ogni caso mi pare che nelle ultime settimane la potenza del segnale wi-fi sia peggiorata, non so spiegarmi il motivo, a questo punto nell'altra stanza sto realmente pensando di mettere un wi-fi extender, sempre della netgear per non avere eventuali problemi di compatibilità, ho visto che ci sono quelli da attaccare direttamente alla presa della corrente che costano attorno ai 20-30 euro, secondo voi sono validi?


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ultimi aggiornamenti:
> 
> Da ieri sera la connessione era definitivamente morta, era un problema di telecom che mi hanno risolto, ora ho la linea. Certo è da capire se le disconnessioni di tanto in tanto erano dovute sempre a loro oppure questo problema è mio, vedrò di capirlo nei prossimi giorni questo. In ogni caso mi pare che nelle ultime settimane la potenza del segnale wi-fi sia peggiorata, non so spiegarmi il motivo, a questo punto nell'altra stanza sto realmente pensando di mettere un wi-fi extender, sempre della netgear per non avere eventuali problemi di compatibilità, ho visto che ci sono quelli da attaccare direttamente alla presa della corrente che costano attorno ai 20-30 euro, secondo voi sono validi?



non credo che sia colpa del modem...come tu stesso hai detto era telecom che aveva dei problemi.

per quanto riguarda la potenza del segnale questa e' proporzionata alla qualita' del segnale in arrivo e da quanti apparecchi sono collegati all modem....fai uno speedtest e poi vediamo.


----------

